# hi everyone



## gadgetmanben (Dec 13, 2009)

hi all, i'm ben. i am a highschool student in a school with a very good tech theater program. i dont really know what else i'm supposed to say here, so... i guess that's it.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome Ben! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and use the search function. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

